

Ghost 2 Year Anniversary: How We Spent the Kickstarter Funding - auhn
http://blog.ghost.org/year-2/

======
cdnsteve
Good to see Ghost moving forward.

Did you have a round of private funding? Basically being out of cash yet
hiring two more FTEs must have been sketchy. Glad you managed to make it work.

Up front spending on hardware is not worth the risk today IMO, especially for
a startup strapped on cash. It would make more sense to free up that capital
and just get pay as you go with AWS. It might be more costly in the long run
but much less headache and easier to get rid of in the event someone buys you
out.

